# Fall Turkey License ?



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

If I apply for a license in Unit HA through the drawing and get a license for HA, can I also buy and OTC counter license for Unit YY starting August 29th at 10am?

I would be hunting private land in both Units.

Thanks!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

No

One tag only per season


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

nope no double dippin


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I believe you are correct.......they changed things last year and allowed people to get one tag a day until they are gone. Here is how it reads in the digest......

*Leftover Licenses*
_There is no guarantee that leftover licenses will be available for any hunt unit. If any
licenses remain after the drawing, unsuccessful applicants may purchase one leftover
license online or from any license agent on a first-come, first-served basis for a one-week
period beginning August 22 at 10 a.m. EDT. Any limited-quota fall turkey licenses that
remain as of August 29 at 10 a.m. EDT *may be purchased by any hunter*, including those
who did not apply for a fall turkey license. A hunter may purchase one license per day
until quotas are met._

May want to call the DNR and confirm this though just to be safe.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Ack,
That's what I was reading last night and sure makes it seem like you can do what I suggested.

Also the bag limit statement reads:

"Bag Limit&#8212;*One turkey (any sex) per fall turkey license. *It is unlawful to tag a turkey you did not kill, use a tag of another, use a tag more than once or allow another person to use your tag. Turkeys may not be taken while they are in a tree."

I also sent my question into the MDNR-E-License [[email protected]] email and just got a response saying "Yes you may purchase one leftover license per day until quotas are met."


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i was wrong
geez i hope my wife doesnt see me typing this
double dippin welcome


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Leftover license day is one of the biggest one-on-one sales days for wildlife offices. Long lines for some of the more sought-after licenses begin forming early at many wildlife offices.


----------

